# Sam & Suzy



## CyberPet

I thought I'd start a thread for Sam & Suzy. Then I can update this thread instead of starting a billion or two of them (oh yes, I do have a happy shutter trigger finger) 

Sam & Suzy is little over 10 weeks old now, they will come home to us in 2 weeks exactly (june 8th). Today we went to visit them again and we talked with the breeder about all and nothing (she's so nice!) and I of course took a few pictures (even my hubby took a few - last pics).

Their homepage is updated with new pics, so if you haven't seen their homepage, check it out: http://halls-lulea.com/cats

And here's the new pictures from today, enjoy!


----------



## Lori

They are so cute!! I bet you can't wait until June 8.


----------



## KittyCute

Those are really great pictures! They are just adorable. How can you tell which are Sam and Suzy? Did the breeder mark them to know that they are "spoken for"?


----------



## CyberPet

KittyCute, oh it's easy (coughs) Sam and Suzy are the ones with the palest coat (i.e. back and hind) and Suzy's facial markings are different than Sam's (and besides, Sam's the biggest one in the litter).

Suzy's markings in her face is sort of *)_(* while Sam's are more *(_)* (trying to describe it was harder than seeing it myself).


----------



## kitkat

They are so pretty, I bet you can't wait to take them home finally. I know I wouldn't be able to wait that long but soon enough.... :lol:


----------



## ForJazz

They are really adorable -- I bet you can't wait to get them home! I have to admit, I can't tell which ones are Sam and Suzy when they are all in the bunch together. But of course their Mom and Dad can tell them apart.  I was wondering though -- in the first two pictures it looks like one of the kitten's eyes is half shut and looking a little gunky. Is that right? The flame point kitten also looks like it has something on its eyes. And if you look into their ears on some of the closeups it looks like their ears are a little dirty. I don't think that's normal because kitties' ears are supposed to be totally free of dark stuff...what do you think? Sorry, don't mean to worry you -- these are just great quality pictures perfect for observation, and I'm learning.


----------



## CyberPet

ForJazz, your observations seem correct. I just wrote in the Cat Chat that our breeder took the kittens to the vet today due to that gunk in the eyes. Two of the kittens seem to be affected (not ours) and the vet decided to put them all on medication for 20 days.

This also means they are delayed for pick-up at least a week. Not fun for us of course, but I just hope that it's only those two kittens that are affected and all will be cleared up with the medication.

In some pictures the kittens were a bit sleepy too, so they weren't too happy with me using a flash (even if it's aimed to the celing) when they woke up. But in all your observation is correct, something is wrong with two of the kittens eyes.

The flame point kitten is the breeder's 6 mo old kitten, and his eyes doens't look to nice either. Not sure if he got any medication too, she didn't mention his name since she was more concerned about our kittens. She's a really good lady and she takes good care of the kittens. I'm happy she's reacting fast on things like this. Means she'll be a great support even when the kittens are home with us.


----------



## ForJazz

That is good to hear -- I'm glad they are being well taken care of. Did you notice the black stuff in the ears too? You can see it on the closeups where their heads are to the sides.


----------



## CyberPet

Not really sure what black stuff you mean. But if they all went to the vet, I'm sure if it was something with their ears he/she would have seen that too. The breeder didn't mention the ears though. She might not have thought about it or it was non important. I don't know (or maybe my pictures just has too much contrast). But I will ask her!


----------



## ForJazz

The inside of the cats' ears should be totally clean and pink. There is black stuff in the ears of some of the cats -- do you see it? It kind of looks like dirt. You can see it well in 3643 and 3645. The flame point also looks like it has some in his ears but you can't see it as clearly as in the others. I have heard that when cats have larger ears like the new siamese and devon rex's, you need to clean the ears more often than other cats. Can you see it now? Just would want to make sure they didn't have ear mites or something.


----------



## CyberPet

OK, I see what you mean. I'll ask the breeder, she was going to talk to the vet tomorrow anyway about booking time for the final vet inspection before delivery (should be june 14th).


----------



## CyberPet

OK, finally some new pics of Sam and Suzy. The few that weren't blurry that is. They move fast! 

http://halls-lulea.com/photoalbum/themes/athome/


----------



## Ioana

They are absolutely adorable together - congratulations!


----------



## CyberPet

Today they've knocked over a few things, had their hearts punding 100 miles a second - nothing damaged or anyone hurt... but they did look very innocent when they knocked over my watering can. Should have taken a picture, but I was more worried about their health than the comic relief.


----------



## CyberPet

Today Suzy finally got her guts up and discovered that playing with toys is fun. To get her to play I hung up a string for her to play with since I saw she was pawing a string I had around an object at home. She got really excited about the string and played with it like crazy (more picture will be posted later tonight). Then she turned around and eyed the mouse Sam has been playing with for 2 days and she attacked it. Later both Sam and Suzy were playing with the mouse together and they were so pooped afterwards they've spent the rest of the afternoon in bed, resting. 


First a picture of Sam posing for me:









Then Suzy's little discovery of the mouse:


----------



## ospunkyo

That photo of Sam is just stunning - those eyes!! Oh my.
What gorgeous babies!

Side note: I love your blue platform cat tree!

Side note two: how do you tell them apart???


----------



## CyberPet

Thank you! 

OK, how do I keep them apart? I don't! Well, Sam's a tad bigger (fatter) than Suzy and she also is a tad darker in the face than him. Sam also have a very good thing to keep them apart, those furry balls (ooooops, that sounded bad). Well, they are dark, so when I see them from behind it's easy to tell them apart. Actually that's the only way to tell them apart from the behind. 8O 

Ok, here's a little goodie, a video clip from when they were playing today:
Sam & Suzy: The Movie (12 MB)


----------



## Padunk

oh man, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Socksipuss

OH MY GOD! I laughed so hard!! I don’t want to be reincarnated into a toilet - I want to be one of Petra’s cats! I will show the movie to my "hubby grump" - that might get him into the mode of getting another cat…


----------



## CyberPet

Socksipuss, of course you need to convince your hubby to get another kitten. They are just adorable. 

Sam and Suzy are now sleeping deeply. It's been a playful day and I think they've overdosed on the toy mice.

Todays photos are now posted: http://halls-lulea.com/photoalbum/themes/16junePlaying/

I'm all beat actually, had no idea it was this tough to have kittens (forgot)... I know I should treasure this period in their life, but I would like a bit calmer around me after all. Tripping over kittens that attacks eachother all the time is tough.... but OH SOO FUN!!!!!!


----------



## >^..^<MsKitty

OMG!! They are both so gorgeous!


----------



## kristi

They are breathtaking.


----------



## Jeanie

The word "mischief" is engraved on their foreheads. NO! I'm wrong. Sam's forehead says, "Trouble!"


----------



## Socksipuss

Did I see grown people crawling on the floor??? It amazes me what we will do to make them happy. I still remember when my mom got her cat a few years ago how strange it seemed to see her on hands and knees making strange noises… 8O
BTW Petra - if you get tired you can always fedex them to me... I am sure Socks would like the company. Right now I am the only one running around with her and I just don't run fast enough...


----------



## CyberPet

Oh, I've found muscles I didn't even know I had! All the bending down and all the crawling on the floor. NOT ME! *snicker* My back hurts, my knee's hurts and my tummy hurts from all the laughing!

Today Sam and Suzy purred for the first time since they got here. YAY!

And, today Sam found out that my laptop is very nice and warm to take a nap on - WHILE I'M TYPING!!!    

Oh well, we have a "His & Her" laptop, we can very well make a Cat one too... although they didn't seem to like to surf this forum, they closed the window. Hmmm... weird cats. 

More pictures (and film) is comming!


----------



## KittyCute

I love your pictures! Not only are the cats adorable but the picture quality is great. You are an excellent photgrapher . . .what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## CyberPet

KittyCute, thank you so much for that nice compliment! 

I have a Nikon Coolpix 5700 now, it's a great camera and I'm very pleased with it. Only problem really is that it has problems focusing when the subject has very little contrast (usually that happens in low light). But I'm trying to master that obsticle with some tricks. The newer models have focus assist lamps, but not mine *sobs*. Next year I'm going to buy a "real" digital camera, i.e. a digital system with exchangable lenses. 

Now I should start editing the video I shot today... or tried to shoot that is.. geesh, these mongrels are taking over totally now.


----------



## CyberPet

Some more pictures added from yesterday and today. 

http://halls-lulea.com/cats/eng/photos.html


----------



## kitkat

They are so pretty and their sapphire blue eyes, too pretty! I love your blue cat tree too, matches their eyes :lol:


----------



## Superkitties

Great new pics! Thanks for sharing, they're so


----------



## CyberPet

I haven't uploaded any pictures yet, going to take some more first... I know I like to keep you in suspense.

I'm trying my darnest to take pictures of the cats in nice poses, but they don't cooperate very well (news flash, huh?!) so I end up with pictures like this:










Sam looks like an UFO!


----------



## CyberPet

OK, updated with a few pictures on our webpage:
http://halls-lulea.com/cats/eng

Sam shows how much he likes Cat Forum (and my computer)


----------



## Shivvy

CyberPet said:


> I'm all beat actually, had no idea it was this tough to have kittens (forgot)... I know I should treasure this period in their life, but I would like a bit calmer around me after all. Tripping over kittens that attacks eachother all the time is tough.... but OH SOO FUN!!!!!!


I had to laugh when I read that, they sound so like my two bengal Kittens, Zeus and Hestia.

They are very energetic. If they are not playing with their toys, they are running up and down the hallway after each other. Their play fighting, looks vicious at times, but I know it would soon stop if they was hurting one another and they NEVER stop.

Hestia can be a pest to her brother at times, as he oftens goes to rest and she pounces on him, which is funny. Also when she finds something that she shouldn't be at (electric wires for instant), no matter how many time you say NO and move her away, she keeps going back. So we have secured all wires the best we can now and if she tries to get at them, we say NO firmly and if she still continues, then we put her in the kitchen. We have invested in a spray bottle now, with some water in it, as apparently that can be good for teaching them when they shouldn't be doing something, but we haven't had to use it yet, so perhaps she is now getting the message.

At the moment they are both snuggled up together in their bed, having a sleep and they look ever so cute. Zeus does the funniest thing when he gets in his bed, he gets his blanket in his teeth and then rolls in a particular way, so that when he lays down the blanket covers him. It is ever so clever. Trouble is his sister then goes and lies on top of him. I can tell she is going to be the little mischevious one. After all isn't that what sister are for, to annoy their brothers hehe.

Your Sam and Suzy are so cute, after bengals, I have to say I really like Siamese. I like the sleekness look of a cat.


----------



## CyberPet

I have to say the opposite, after Siamese, Bengals are the breed I like the most. They look so intellligent!


----------



## Socksipuss

Petra - I am showing withdrawal symptoms. I haven’t seen new pic’s of Sam & Suz for more than 10 days!! Have a heart woman! I need my fix. A movie will be ok too... :wink:


----------



## CyberPet

OK, withdrawal syndrome might be fixed now. There's a few pictures of Sam and Suzy enjoying the sun on the balcony on their webpage: http://halls-lulea.com/cats/eng


----------



## Socksipuss

Thank you thank you! It is much appreciated. 
AMAZING pictures :!: I went OOOOOOOH AAAAAAH EEEEEEE the whole time I looked at them


----------



## CyberPet

Socksipuss, so does this mean I should post less or more?  *snickers*


----------



## Ianthe

They are sooooooooooo cute. Makes me want a Siamese :roll: If you don't mind telling, how much did you pay for them???


----------



## CyberPet

Ianthe, the price in Sweden is the same for a pet quality kitten as a kitten you plan to show or breed with. So I paid approx $1200 USD for both kittens together. Sam was a bit more expensive since the breeder wanted him to have company she sold us Suzy for a tad less, so if they would have been full priced we'd pay approx $670 USD for each cat. They are worth every penny!


----------



## CyberPet

*I'm the cutest!*










OK, I've uploaded a few more photo's of Sam and Suzy. So if you want, take a look at http://halls-lulea.com/cats/eng


----------



## CyberPet

In case you're curious, Sam and Suzy were playing with a paper bag yesterday. WHAT NOISE! Geeesh... hahaha... but it was fun watching.

http://halls-lulea.com/cats/eng


----------



## CyberPet

We bougth Sam and Suzy a harness so we could take them out for walks. First we had them try it on a few times before we took them outside (and to make sure they won't run away from us).

Sam was scared to death almost, he was screaming ALL the time. Suzy on the other hand was a lot calmer (even if she of course were a bit scared too) and she even got a taste of the grass. Yummy. 

Here's Sam playing out in the "wilderness":










More pictures can, as always, be found at Sam och Suzy's home page


----------



## Padunk

They're extremely cute together in their matching harnesses.


----------



## Shivvy

Awww, Sam and Suzy are just so cute.

I could quite easily fit two siamese in my house along with my two bengals

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## CyberPet

Oooh, you want to play *that* game, do you?  :evil:


----------



## devotchka

Sam and Suzy are beautiful, I love their blue eyes


----------



## CyberPet

devotchka said:


> Sam and Suzy are beautiful, I love their blue eyes


Thank you!

Good to see another swede here. You're in the swedish forum too, right?


----------



## devotchka

Yes, I am.
I really love Sam and Suzy!


----------



## CyberPet

Had fun taking pictures today, showing all kinds of faces. This one is just too hilarious. Do I have a cross eyed cat or not?  











More pictures as always can be found at their homepage, http://halls-lulea.com/cats/eng


----------



## malcolmsmom

That is an awesome picture!!!


----------



## AddFran

You should really submit this photo in a contest. It's great!


----------



## Shivvy

I'm booking a flight to Sweden.

Sam and Suzy are so gorgeous :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## CyberPet

Only if you bring your darlings with you!!! We can trade... or just let them meet.


----------



## Ioana

The are so adorable - what a striking contrast between the blue eyes and the brown of the fur !


----------



## CyberPet

Sam has odd sleeping positions, caught this one today









Then he looks at me and wonder what I'm doing to him


----------



## Ta3339

they are just way to cute! what wonderful and photogenic cats..


----------



## CyberPet

Sam and Suzy were out again today in the green grass.


The two together, Suzy looks like she's on her way chasing something:









Sam is a bit overwhelmed by the grass:









Suzy has spotted a bird:









As usual more photo's than anyone need can be found at their homepage: http://halls-lulea.com/cats/eng


----------



## DylansMummy

suzy looks incredibly feminine in that last one! its getting easier to tell them apart now!


----------



## Shivvy

Sam and Suzy are so gorgeous.

Your camera takes such crystal clear pictures.

I love their blue eyes. I want them. Dunno if my house would fit 4 cats though.


----------



## CyberPet

Ahem!!!!! I can sqeeze in two bengal kittens, no problem. I just throw out hubby's PC's :twisted:  

Saw you posted the weight of you kittens, mine are 21 weeks today and Sam weighs 2.8 kilos ans Suzy 2.2 kilos. Sam was the biggest one in the litter and Suzy the smallest. In US pounds, I guess it's 6.18 lbs and 4.85 lbs.


----------



## CyberPet

Well, Sam and Suzy are gaining weight, but I haven't taken any pictures lately (they are busy sleeping ON me, so it's hard to take a picture).

But I was going to announce that I've finally put up a guestbook on their home page, so if you want to send a little hello to Sam and Suzy, you're welcome to visit their homepage.

http://halls-lulea.com/cats/eng


----------



## AddFran

We are Siamese if you please
We are Siamese if you don't please
Now we lookin' over our new domicile
If we like we stay for maybe quite awhile

Do you seeing that thing swimming 'round and 'round? Yes
Maybe we could reaching in and make it drown
If we sneaking up upon it carefully
There will be a head for you, a tail for me

*Sorry* I couldn't help myself. They so badly make me think of the two siamese on Lady and the Tramp. So cute!


----------



## Renea

Lmao.. i was thinking the same song when i was looking at them.


There beautifull. I had never actually met a siamese cat until 3 weeks ago. My friend has one and shes very particular on who she goes to. And i sat down and the cat jumped right on my shoulders and all day would cry for me if i walked in the other room . She said shes never seen her like that. Her household is very FAST.. so im sure the cat was loving the fact i paid alot of attention to her. 

I forget what breed of siamese she said she was.. But she was so tiny and beautifull. They were trying to mate her with the male siamese they had but sad enough he ran out of the house an was stuck by a car


----------



## CyberPet

hehehe... I was sent that song in an mp3 not long ago. It's hillarious!!!!! :lol:


----------



## CyberPet

A few more pictures are uploaded to Sam and Suzy's homepage.

Suzy being held back in my arms since she needs to calm down.









Sam's the lazy guy, laying in the afternoon sun and enjoying life.


----------



## spacemonkey

They're so stunningly gorgeous, those blue eyes are absolutely captivating. They don't even look real, they're like porcelain dolls.

*reminds herself, You have six cats! You don't need more!* 

:lol:


----------



## CyberPet

Updated the page a bit, not any more pictures since yesterday, but wrote a few new texts and added a Siamese poem a friend wrote. Also added a weight table now that I finally have a scale.  

Don't forget to scribble in the guestbook!

http://halls-lulea.com/cats/eng


----------



## Shivvy

Oh I so love Sam and Suzy.

Their blue eyes are just hypnotising.

They are growing nicely.

I can barely get Zeus and Hestia to sit still for pictures at the moment. They just seem to play 24/7.

Don't know how you master it.


----------



## CyberPet

Well they say that Siamese are playful and wild, but I think Bengals beat them by a mile. I'm sure you have your hands full, since I'm getting my hands pretty full too. I get them when they have calmed down a bit... but before they fall asleep.


----------



## CyberPet

Since Sam and Suzy got a few toys today (a "Da Bird" and some "feather duster") I decided to take a few pictures.

Sam & Suzy inspects "Da Bird"









It tastes good!









Sam & Suzy tries to kill the "feather duster"









More pictures as usual on their homepage http://halls-lulea.com/cats/eng (and don't forget to put a paw print in the guestbook).


----------



## AddFran

So, what do you think about "Da Bird"?
I have yet to buy one.


----------



## catobsessed4

Such beautiful pictures!! I love Siamese. I would get one, but, uh, I have four kitties.  Someday I will... there's a Siamese rescue group in my area.


----------



## CyberPet

AddFran said:


> So, what do you think about "Da Bird"?
> I have yet to buy one.


AddFran, first I thought nothing of it... until I started to sway it back and forth in the air so it acts like a bird in flight... WOW! It's amazing and fun to look at... and Sam and Suzy are totally fascinated by it.

The company shipped to Sweden for way cheap and I picked up a replacement kit (of 3) as well. Same shipping cost as if I had just bought "da bird". Super service too by the company that makes them. Impressive!


----------



## Katsprat

AddFran said:


> We are Siamese if you please
> We are Siamese if you don't please
> Now we lookin' over our new domicile
> If we like we stay for maybe quite awhile


AddFran- that's my start-up music when I turn on my laptop...too funny. 

Petra - you have the most gorgeous kittens.....I"m absolutely in love!! 

katsprat


----------



## RarePuss

devotchka said:


> Yes, I am.
> I really love Sam and Suzy!


Are you Sweedish/Russian? Your screenname means "girl" in russian.


----------



## ForJazz

It's just amazing how they have *such* blue eyes. I think you found a really good breeder -- Sam and Suzy seem like excellent examples of the breed. I love to look at them, but from your description of them, I think I need a less-active breed. That's one reason I love this forum -- I get information from people who know best!


----------



## CyberPet

*Katsprat*, you know it!!! (your Siamese is gorgeous too!)

*RarePuss*, (I'm Swedish) I didn't know that! I know that Petra is the female version of Peter. I also think that in greek (or was it latin) Petra means "rock". There's a city in Jordan, which is carved out of a rock, called Petra, so I think that's where the name came from. I really like it and it adds a nice twist that it means "girl" in russian... I'm never going to grow up! 

*ForJazz*, The blue eyes are amazing, I agree. Sometimes it's like you can read their thoughts through those eyes (or maybe it's just when Sam looks at me and I know he's constantly hungry). Sometimes they are driving me up the wall with their behaviour, they are truely living in 3D, rushing up into the book cases and stuff like that. But when they come and want to be picked up and curled up in my lap I forget all about their mischieves. 

Their new thing is now to stand in front of me on my lap and wanting me to pick them up and if I'm wearing my house coat they want me to tuck them inside it. Problem is, I can't fit both of them! So when hubby is wearing his robe after a shower one of the curl into his coat and one in mine. I wish I could take a picture of them both doing that, but I only have 2 arms.


----------



## RarePuss

CyberPet said:


> *RarePuss*, (I'm Swedish) I didn't know that! I know that Petra is the female version of Peter. I also think that in greek (or was it latin) Petra means "rock". There's a city in Jordan, which is carved out of a rock, called Petra, so I think that's where the name came from. I really like it and it adds a nice twist that it means "girl" in russian... I'm never going to grow up!


sorry! the note was for 'devotchka', she posted a reply in your thread, and her name is definitely russian. Petra is a female version of Peter in russian, you're right on the money on that


----------



## CyberPet

Ooooooops


----------



## Ta3339

They are just so pretty.. Those eyes get me everytime.. You are so lucky.. they are relaly starting to grow up!

p.s.- petra.. i was just looking at all your websites.. wow.. you have spent alot of time.. They look awesome! So much better then most peoples personal webpages


----------



## CyberPet

Thanks Krista! That's such a nice compliment. I'm self taught, so I try to develope each time I make a web page. Right now I'm working on a cat club's web page, giving it a face lift. It's going to look awsome! And another girl (in the same club) is getting a face lift too. She's doing me a favor so I'm doing fixing her webpage. I love bartering.


----------



## Jeanie

I can't believe how big they are getting! They're so beautiful! I love the Siamese personality....well, I guess that's obvious, isn't it?


----------

